# TRAILER BRAKES FOR A TINNY?



## San Dimas (Nov 25, 2013)

Do you think trailer brakes are worth the trouble and expense on a tinny that weighs about 600- 700lbs, trailer and motor included?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 25, 2013)

It would depend on the tow vehicle, but in most cases if you don't have enough of a load on the trailer the brakes will lock up when applied.


----------



## DrNip (Nov 25, 2013)

No.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 26, 2013)

Probably not enough weight on the trailer axles and wheels for the brakes to be effective, would probably just lock up, skid, bounce, jump around and cause more problems than worth it. If you think you need brakes on that rig, your tow vehicle probably is not rated to tow , like my Mazda 3, which they advise not to tow with.  I've towed with a early 80's Toyota Corolla 5sp, it was challenging to say the least, and done in my younger/dumber years :LOL2: , and might do it with now my little glass rig I've got, but the hull and motor are<200lbs, the trailer weighs ~400 I'm guessing, so a econo box would pull this rig fine, and I would not put brakes on this rig either.


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 26, 2013)

Agree with the doctor, NO

Tim


----------

